
PostgreSQL 8.5alpha1 released - mcxx
http://developer.postgresql.org/pgdocs/postgres/release-8.5.html
======
ivank
According to a schedule recently posted on the pgsql-hackers list (in message
"8.5 release timetable, again"), an alpha will be released around 2010-01-01.
This is just probably documentation for REL8_5_ALPHA1_BRANCH.

------
simonw
Any news on replication?

~~~
loginx
WAL-log shipping was released with Postgres 8.4, so there is now native
replication very similar to binary-log shipping. I don't know for sure if it's
100% as good, and what the drawbacks may be to replication through this
system, but AFAIK, it's supposed to be pretty much the same thing.

